# It's a Boy!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My wife delivered a healthy baby boy early this morning. His name is Wyatt Ethan Hustad.

For the first time in my life, I'm speechless.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Congradulations to you and your wife Chris


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Chris That is wonderful news .Congratulations. A chip off the block you will have your hands full and it will be wonderful.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Congrats Chris :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Congradulations. :beer: I like the name. Tis the season for new life. Our prayers for a healthy and prosperous new year are with you and yours. A big Thank You for what you have given to all of us, Chris.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats!!!

:beer:

Bob


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!

 
:beer:


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats!!

:beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats, now you will have a little hunter running around :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Congrates HUEY.....Can't wait to see the little guy......


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

great news - congrats and let the fun (and work) begin!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Chris,

Congratulations and best wishes to your family - what a wonderful Christmas present. Don't worry, the speechless thing doesn't last long - soon it will be sleepless. :wink:

Merry, merry,

Dan


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

As the father of a Heavy Squad myself, I extend my sincere and heart felt congrats. Enjoy them my friend. The good and the bad because some day the things that used to upset you, you will miss.

David


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats Chris, Hope you have a very merry Christmas, I don't know what else to say, but hope you the very best of luck in the years to come. I am sure he is going to be a big outdoors nutt much like yourself. once again Congrats.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Congratulations Chris.

:beer:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris congratulations! Enjoy every day, as they seem to go by faster than the speed of light.


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

Congrats Chris!!!!

My advice for you now is to start saving up. You now have another hunter in the family!!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Congratulations Chris!!! And the legacy continues. :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Congrats

A new hunter. :beer:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Good to hear! Congrats to you and your wife


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Congrats Hustad!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Congats to you and your wife. Never to early to start him on a short reed. :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Alright!!!!!! Congrats buddy!!
A new member of "The Crew" :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Congrats to you and your wife Chris!


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Congrats Chris!!! :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Congrats, Chris! It's time to have another one!!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Thats great Chris!! Congrats on the future of our sport!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

congrats to both of you 

Merry Christmas all!!!


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Remember what this is because you won't get much of it for a while and it's worth it  . Congrats, to you and your wife and healthy son! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Congrats! Christmas came early for you. :beer: Speeking of which, I hope your christmas shopping is done, a trip to the bathroom will seem like a vacation for a while. That part of it gets way better.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats Buddy!

Take care of the Lisa and your new son... I had goose bumbs when I read this message.

If your son is anything like you - Watcha ya self!


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

congrats...

just had a son in early Oct....get ready for some big changes!

You'll question why you took this step...My advise is that it will get easier & you'll see changes each day & small steps of progress will be made!!!

Any questions on new father things just post up or PM!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Where are the cigars? Philies preferably! :lol:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulations. Life has now just changed for you.
Luckily its for the better.


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

That's great to hear, congratulations Chris! :beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Congratulations to both of you! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Congrats Dude ! :beer:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats Chris to you and your wife. Hope everyone is healthy.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Congrats.....your life just became more complicated. :beer:


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Looks the the world just got itself a future hunter and outdoorsman!

Congrats

Spoiler92


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats to you and your wife!!!

Its a life changing experience "for the better"

They do a lot of this :crybaby:

And a lot of this 

But thier really just a little :justanangel:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats man!!

Can he hunt yet?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Congrats Chris, you're going to have a great x-mas. All the the best to you and your wife.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Congratulations! :beer:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Congrats, and have fun


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Congrats, god gives you this giift, and now you get to turn around and give your son the gift of god...hunting skills. CONGRATS


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Congrats to your family Chris.

Start him with a crossman airgun. If you said you hadn't thought of that yet, we'd know you were lying! Enjoy it!!!!!!!


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Congratulations, I volunteer at the MeritCare Child Development Center in the young infant room, cute little buggers, but I was up all night with the flu thanks to them! Oh, well. It's not like they try! Cute name by the way, a lot better than all of those cRaZy new names people are giving their babies now days. I wish you the best!


----------



## celebrationmm (Oct 20, 2005)

Congrats Chris!


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Congrats Chris perfect timing He gets birthday presents then christmas presents to lol :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Congrats.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Congrats Chris.

Remember 6 weeks.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Congrats on the new addition to the family. One piece of advise. Get a good cam corder and record everything they do. Time flies by and you will miss all the little things that made kids special.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Not only has a new life just begun with your son, your life will now be seen thru his eyes.

Congrats Chris to you and your lovely wife, what a blessed Christmas gift!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Congrats Chris :beer:

Where are the Cigars?

How big is he? How about a pic?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Congratulations and best wishes to you and the new Mommy and a big welcome to the newest Hustad! After a little while (if you don't already) you'll understand that having and raising children is why we were put on this earth in the first place. Don't forget that you will need to install straps in the boat to hold down the baby seat! Again,all the best, Burl


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Congratulations Chris, and a Merry and Christmas to your new family. Here's wishing all of you many happy and healthy years.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Post a picture!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Went to see the little guy yesterday and he sure is a handsome little dude. In fact he has the rugged good looks of his uncle. Sure will be fun having boys less than six months apart!!! I can see Conner and Wyatt taking us out someday. Congrats and enjoy as it goes quick!!!!

Your older brother


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Congratulations Chris!!


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Congrats to you and your wife!!! Where's the "It's a boy" cigar smoking emoticon?

Have a very merry christmas!!

Chad


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Congrats Man :beer: :beer:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

congrats!!! now you will teaching your new kid all about hunting and fishing , god may bless all of three of you


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

h2ofwlr said:


> How big is he? How about a pic?


Wyatt was 8 lbs, 6 oz. Extremely healthy, all I could ask for.

Baby for Christmas


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

awwwww he looks sooooooo cute :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

What?? No camo?????  
Good lookin kid there Huey!! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

There is nothing better than fatherhood Chris. Cherish every minute. I cannot believe that my youmgest is in kindergarten already. I am very happy for you and your bride. :beer:

PS Good thing he has a good looking Mama!!! :wink:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> What?? No camo?????


Oh its coming!!!

Very good looking kid there Huey!! Definatley has a lot of his mom's characterstics!

Keepn it reeeel


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice looking young man!!

Wife says congrats and you have an excellent doctor at hand!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Congrats! Life has just begun!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Happy happy joy joy!

Congrats dude!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

Congrats to you and your wife.

Have a party

:beer:


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Chris,
First off, congratulations to you and Lisa!! What a way to celebrate the Christmas Season. I will offer only one piece of advice as being a December child myself, please don't try and combine birthday's and christmas for Wyatt. I am still scarred by my parents doing this to me!! It is hard to believe you are a Dad, I honestly think it was yesterday that we were running wild around par street and maple on our big wheels. Again, God bless you and Lisa and your new son.
All the Best,
Sean and Maren
PS, Chris pm me if you could your Address in Bismark


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks buddy, pm sent.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congratulations on the beautiful baby boy Chris. :beer:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Chris,
Congrats to you and Lisa!

When the other dude got a puppy, we got to suggest names...

M.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Congrats. I have 3 now. No advice from me though. Every kid is different. Enjoy it, time goes by fast. The older they get the ffaster time goes. My oldest just started kindergarten this year....i'd swear he was born 5 months ago!!


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Congrats. Glad to know Lisa and Wyatt are doing well. Keep us posted!


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Congradulations Chris


----------

